# AngelprüfungstermineDez/jan 2011/12



## bjoern4179 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ! 
Ich bin neu hier und wolte meinen Angelschein ohne Lehrgang machen ! 
weiß jemand wo es noch Termine gibt in NRW wenn es überhaupt noch welche gibt in nächster Zeit ?
Habe nämlich keine Lust bis Mai zu warten !


----------



## bjoern4179 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AngelprüfungstermineDez/jan 2011/12*

anscheinend gibts keine termine mehr !
Danke@Pippa für den Köln tip


----------



## Raptor_3001 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: AngelprüfungstermineDez/jan 2011/12*

Hi bjoern4179,

guckst Du hier... |rolleyes

Andere Termine wirst Du in Cologne nicht finden...
Ggf. kannst mit einer Ausnahmegenehmigung in einem anderen Bezirk in NRW, welcher nicht Dein Wohnort ist, die Prüfung machen. Hierzu muss jedoch ein wichtiger Grund vorliegen. (Beispiel: Teilnehmer wohnt in Düsseldorf bzw. ist dort gemeldet und macht sein Studium in Köln.) Schau mal in dem für Dich passenden Bezirk nach, wann dort die Prüfung stattfindet. Die Ausnahmegenehmigung erhältst Du meines Wissens bei der unteren Fischereibehörde Deines für Dich zuständigen Bezirks, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Gruß Raptor_3001


----------

